
FDA Blocks Apple Watch Blood-Oxygen Feature That Would Help Millions - lordmax
https://www.city-journal.org/fda-blocks-apple-watch-blood-oxygen-feature
======
greenyoda
> _Some of Apple’s competitors have begun rolling out blood-oxygen monitor
> devices—such as Fitbit, which received FDA approval earlier this year._

If the FDA has already approved the oxygen monitor in another wrist-worn
consumer product, doesn't that suggest they're willing to approve that kind of
device, but that Apple's hardware may have specific problems that are
preventing approval?

> _A company like Apple, with enormous brand equity, is unlikely to release a
> product that it doesn’t believe will work._

Apple has already had high-profile problems with some of their iPhone models
(e.g., bending) and with Mac keyboards. I assume that they believed that these
products would work before releasing them. A company's brand name doesn't
guarantee that their products won't have flaws. And defects that might cause
death or significant harm to the user ought to be treated very seriously.

